# R32oc BIG meet



## stink (Nov 19, 2008)

Was a fun meet and very loud lol, now they aren't the greatest shots but thought id share the pics and a little video we did


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Great photo's and damn these cars sound good.


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

What does that guy say right at the end !!??

I've listened to it 3 times now and cant work it out.

Nice shots though :thumb:


----------



## Sam08ST (Oct 27, 2007)

Looking good! I much prefer the mk4 R32 looks so much better imo



n_d_fox said:


> What does that guy say right at the end !!??
> 
> I've listened to it 3 times now and cant work it out.
> 
> Nice shots though :thumb:


Some randomer shouting out a sarcastic comment?

"Something Something, now you can all chat!"

:lol:


----------



## byrnes (Jul 15, 2008)

Some great pics! What post processing or filter have you used on the first few pictures?


----------



## FrazzleTC (Jul 4, 2009)

I really do like the fourth photo and they are all very nice.


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

new R32 is so much nice than the old fat lump


----------



## stink (Nov 19, 2008)

na i preffer the Mkiv R over the mkv


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

cops could have handed out ALOT of asbos there haha


----------



## stink (Nov 19, 2008)

well the traffic police did make an appearance


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

You know I am disapointed, I am a VAG nut with a passion but even I opened this thread hoping to see pics of Skylines....

David.


----------



## swordjo (Sep 17, 2006)

Looks ans sounds great! I'm of the view that MK4 R32 is better looking too :thumb:


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

stunning shots


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

Great photos and very arty:thumb:

Chris.


----------



## R32rob (Feb 26, 2008)

Was this the Bristol meet Stink?


----------



## Bridges (Jul 12, 2009)

I too prefer the mk4, but i wouldnt say no to any one who offered me a blue r32, best colour imo


----------



## DubbedUP (Oct 2, 2007)

n_d_fox said:


> What does that guy say right at the end !!??
> 
> I've listened to it 3 times now and cant work it out.
> 
> Nice shots though :thumb:


"That was Brilliant, now you can all chat!"

Very posh accent..


----------

